# 18yo`s man den!!



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

just thought id share my growing collection with you all. (Bare in mind im only 18 and cant afford everything). 
:thumb:









Very Top Shelf, IPA, Water, Clean your cars DAS6 Pro









Left - Right: G-techniq G4, G2, G1. Wolfs Trim Coat, Wolfs Body Wrap, AM Details Mild Clay Bar, AG Fast Glass, Menzerna: 106FA, S500, 85RD, RD3.02, Jet Seal 109, Megs Ultimate Compound, Megs Endurance Tyre Gel, 303 Aerospace Protectant.









Left - Right: Lambs Wool Flick Duster, Foam Lance, AS Tardis, AS G101, Megs Last Touch, Megs Hyper Wash, Dodo Juice BTBM, AG Shampoo.









Left - Right: AG bag with 8 products, Wolfs Deironizer, Iron X, Lambs Wool Mitt, In boxes (Pads, MF`s).
Bottom shelf: x2 Megs Last Touch, Megs All Seasons Dressing, AS G101, Grey Box - Sun Gun.









Left - Right: Zaino Z-6, Werkstat Acrylic Prime, AG Fast Glass, AG SRP, AG Engine and Machine Cleaner, x2 AG Auto fresh, x2 AG Vinyl and Rubber Care, AG Leather Care, AG Leather Care Balm, AG HD Wax, Colly 915, As Polishes.

Hope you like 
Andrew
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

for an 18 yr old you got some better stuff than me LOL


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

flipping loads and your only 18!


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

*jeez*

thats a hell of a collection for a 50 year old never mind only 18:doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice collection :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You will be putting more shelves up in no time...:lol::thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

when I was 18 I couldn't afford a bicycle


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

when i was 18 i was kicked out the family home and told to got get my own place LOL


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

DJ1989 said:


> when i was 18 i was kicked out the family home and told to got get my own place LOL


Very simular story mate but that time I was 17 :wall:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Audriulis said:


> Very simular story mate but that time I was 17 :wall:


Made me a better man tho i guess.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

That's a decent collection for anyone, never mind just 18!


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

nice collection mate! what does it get used on?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great stuff fella. Puts my gear to shame and I'm almost 40.

I recognise the shelves too - I have the very same.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice man cave you've got going there matey :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Good lad! I like a youngster with a sense of purpose! And I bet on a good career path already!

'Great Progress' - Stay on target lad!



Regards,
Clive.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Boomer said:


> nice collection mate! what does it get used on?


cheers mate!! gets used on all the families cars weve got a cooper s, saab 9-3 aero, and ive got a corsa sxi+. Also a lexus rx300 and a morgan +8


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

james_death said:


> You will be putting more shelves up in no time...:lol::thumb:


Too right!! have already got them there just waiting to be filled


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

good effort mate  wish i found detailing long before i did


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

what do people reccomend i buy next??? :thumb:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Great collection! I don't even have all that stuff now. When I was 18 I used to wash the car with dish washing liquid and the only wax I knew about was turtle wax and boy was that a killer to remove!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great collection youve got going there mate,and as said previously, you WILL need more shelf space soon as buying new stuff NEVER STOPS


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow great collection mate.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fantastic collection! Well done!


----------



## ianstaley (Jul 13, 2011)

*18 yos and a shop ful o stuff*

Clearly it can be seen from his so called man den, that the dude ain't got a girlfriend. :wave:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

ianstaley said:


> Clearly it can be seen from his so called man den, that the dude ain't got a girlfriend. :wave:


That is a seriously good collection! I would rather have his man den than a girlfriend..


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great range of products you have there..


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Top collection, wish I had half of that, saying that wish I was 18 again!!!!


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Wish I had half of that stuff =\


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow i think you could start a company with all that gear you have a cracking collection, better spending on that than the pub well done


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

huge collection for being 18!!!

see you've got the AMDetails claybars too.. good aren't they :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

andrewone said:


> what do people reccomend i buy next??? :thumb:


nothing! Just use what you've got, find one you like and roll with it.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is that a big bottle of G1. :doublesho


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice for your age


----------

